
Ask HN: What is your alternative to Evernote? - karmiphuc
I really want to move my important notes away from this dying unicorn. Some alternatives like Google Docs, Dropbox, or the rising candidate http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paperwork.rocks&#x2F; are not comfortable enough (especially the integration with other services, like Slack or web browsers).
======
DrScump
Lots of alternatives discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10618506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10618506)

------
sadiqmmm
[https://meribook.io/](https://meribook.io/) Get oraganized in a simple and
secure way to save your knowledge in Book style.

~~~
allanmacgregor
No demo or description of the features also typo on the homepage and your own
comment mr bot

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/w7gk810ozfl3f8x/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/w7gk810ozfl3f8x/Screenshot%202015-11-30%2007.14.30.png?dl=0)

